# So, what do you guys drive?



## Clouder

Been wondering about this.... I've always been part of "Car Related Forums" and I must say, its rather strange participating on a forum and not talking cars all day. 

So... What do you okes drive?

Here's mine...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie

Nice Thread 

Here what i have and its fun to drive

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Clouder said:


> Been wondering about this.... I've always been part of "Car Related Forums" and I must say, its rather strange participating on a forum and not talking cars all day.
> 
> So... What do you okes drive?
> 
> Here's mine...
> View attachment 39739


Whats the retail on one of those?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## th1rte3n

More than you can afford pal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Ferrari?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## th1rte3n

You mean like this?


----------



## Rob Fisher

On Land I drive this...



On the water I drive this.



And from the end of the year I will drive this!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

and my two beasts

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang

And yes more wheel gap than @Rob Fisher new Merc

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

Here's my little noise maker LOL. I ride this to the shops and back.... murdered it out with Matt Black Plastidip...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eequinox

whit current petrol price and vape budget im driving this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Redeemer

As per my Avatar, the one on the right (Silver/ Black) is mine, one on the left (Black) is my buddy's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moonunit

Picked this up last week for my wife, but fell in love and been using it, Prado VX Diesel





Then there is my baby(will post a pic later) Chev Lumina 6.0 currently making 304kw and 598nm. She makes a special kind of noise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang

moonunit said:


> Picked this up last week for my wife, but fell in love and been using it, Prado VX Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my baby(will post a pic later) Chev Lumina 6.0 currently making 304kw and 598nm. She makes a special kind of noise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Citrusdal?


----------



## Clouder

Redeemer said:


> As per my Avatar, the one on the right (Silver/ Black) is mine, one on the left (Black) is my buddy's


@Redeemer NICE !


----------



## moonunit

wiesbang said:


> Citrusdal?


Picked it up in Mosselbaai, still need to change plates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman

v12 with 1 pony

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

moonunit said:


> Picked it up in Mosselbaai, still need to change plates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ag sorry i meant Mosselbaai.


----------



## th1rte3n

My daily and weekend toy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lushen

Me using my nephews ride

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## groovyvaperman

my little boy's whips powerranging from "2 voete to 4 voete" based on what fuel/sugar he consumes

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

Lushen said:


> Me using my nephews ride


Needs low!


----------



## GlacieredPyro



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

here is my family wagon




this is my daily commute:

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

My pride and joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blackwidow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

All day drive 






But on weekends the beast comes out to play !!! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## th1rte3n

Nice! Really like that Lotus 7's basically as close too a bike as a car can get, which for me is awesome as I like both..haha(except for the ridiculously expensive ariels, x-bows ect.)
What motor are you running if I may ask?


----------



## shaunnadan

th1rte3n said:


> Nice! Really like that Lotus 7's basically as close too a bike as a car can get, which for me is awesome as I like both..haha(except for the ridiculously expensive ariels, x-bows ect.)
> What motor are you running if I may ask?



ford cosworth with 40 weber side drafts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## th1rte3n

shaunnadan said:


> ford cosworth with 40 weber side drafts



Few things in the world sounds as good as nicely tuned side drafts at full tilt, must be allot of fun driving it. Nice one!


----------



## BumbleBee

GlacieredPyro said:


>


What the heck is that?  It looks funky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder

@BumbleBee that's a BMW i3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Clouder said:


> @BumbleBee that's a BMW i3.


Ag nee thats a citroen ds3 or ds5 not sure

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

groovyvaperman said:


> Ag nee thats a citroen ds3 or ds5 not sure
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



No that is definitely a BMW i3


----------



## groovyvaperman

Matt said:


> No that is definitely a BMW i3


My bad guess its the damn copied wheels lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

groovyvaperman said:


> My bad guess its the damn copied wheels lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Well it would suit the citroen logo better then the BMW logo but thats just my opinion. Its more citroen's style of designing.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Its an i3 as Matt said.
It's very off-design for BMW but that is where some of the appeal lies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GlacieredPyro said:


> Its an i3 as Matt said.
> It's very off-design for BMW but that is where some of the appeal lies.


I like it, it's different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's one of my rides...




1979 Yamaha XS1100

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

My '67 bug

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's one exactly like mine.

Could've used a bit more poke, but for 'family and work car', this has been one of the most enjoyable cars Ive had.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naeem

Here is what i have .... 







Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Robin Cilliers

every now and then ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD

Robin Cilliers said:


> View attachment 39904
> 
> every now and then ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice license plate, where do you drive that RX7 now and never?


----------



## dwayne19420

My 2 toys my daily my black m sport Bmw and my bush toy mitsubishi pajero.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't laugh, your daughter might be inside 




after a long day.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Robin Cilliers

DoubleD said:


> Nice license plate, where do you drive that RX7 now and never?






Cars here in SA just a very cramped ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

The Mrs.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

My new toy. 120d MSport

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

My beastie in its natural habitat



My Beastie enjoying some waves



Sadly, I sold her 3 months ago so that I could give my son a decent education. Decent schools don't come cheap!
I was spending 4k ~ 6k a month on juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> My beastie in its natural habitat
> View attachment 40002
> 
> 
> My Beastie enjoying some waves
> View attachment 40003
> 
> 
> Sadly, I sold her 3 months ago so that I could give my son a decent education. Decent schools don't come cheap!
> I was spending 4k ~ 6k a month on juice.



Where were those waves? I need a serious getaway next year. That looks like photography heaven!


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Where were those waves? I need a serious getaway next year. That looks like photography heaven!


That was at Cape point in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> My beastie in its natural habitat
> View attachment 40002
> 
> 
> My Beastie enjoying some waves
> View attachment 40003
> 
> 
> Sadly, I sold her 3 months ago so that I could give my son a decent education. Decent schools don't come cheap!
> I was spending 4k ~ 6k a month on juice.



Lovely photos @Christos !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

went to pick up @capetocuba fasttech orders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crashdan

My two toys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NickT

This

And this

And hoping to get this on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riaz

NickT said:


> This
> View attachment 40290
> And this
> View attachment 40291
> And hoping to get this on Saturday.
> View attachment 40292


i like that mt09

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Riaz said:


> i like that mt09



Yeah, I'm really psyched about it. I was looking at the Z1000, CB1000, Speed Triple and the MT. Narrowed it down to the Z1000 and the MT. Now I'm about 90% sure I'll take the MT.


----------



## Riaz

NickT said:


> Yeah, I'm really psyched about it. I was looking at the Z1000, CB1000, Speed Triple and the MT. Narrowed it down to the Z1000 and the MT. Now I'm about 90% sure I'll take the MT.


I'm also in the process of upgrading, and one thing I've learnt is, no matter how nice a bike looks, you have to ride it to be sure it's what you want. 

There's been so many I've liked and was convinced it's the one, only to ride it and not like it. 

I've narrowed my search down to:
Cbr 600 f
Yamaha fz6r
Suzuki gsr 750
Kawasaki z800




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnoF

*Unfortunately only one of those is mine*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike

As of today!!! My first ride with my own bucks. 2010 320D that I bought off my brother. Hoping that I finally get some reliable days with a car

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

My Ranger out in the Cederberg Mountains, did some exploring in the rocks & caves checking out the bushmen drawings

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> As of today!!! My first ride with my own bucks. 2010 320D that I bought off my brother. Hoping that I finally get some reliable days with a car



Congrats bud, that's one hell of a first car.

That diesel motor is helluva solid. I'm sure you'll have a reliable time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Dropped and neat. Just the way it should be.. 

First car, still going. Definitely looking to upgrade soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SEAN P

One of the fast delivery cabs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 40356
> 
> 
> One of the fast delivery cabs



Welcome back @SEAN P


----------



## SEAN P

Silver said:


> Welcome back @SEAN P


Thanx @Silver been a while hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SEAN P said:


> Thanx @Silver been a while hey



Indeed! Hope all is well by you


----------



## SEAN P

Silver said:


> Indeed! Hope all is well by you


Yeah no complaints. Just extremely busy this time of the year with the transporting. Its the big Christmas rush now. Hope you doing well urself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

I had a few cosmetic mods applied to my Fiesta yesterday. Hope you guys like...




Came home yesterday after being out for maybe 30 minutes. See three guys in my driveway. 1 in the Volvo, 2 carrying TV's. For what seemed like an eternity, we just sat looking at each other. Then they sprang into action. Dropped the two tv's and got into their car and attempted to drive out of my driveway. For some stupid reason, I decided "no you're not". 5000revs, drop clutch, fly forward, bang! They jumped out and ran away. Neighbourhood watch caught two of them and gave them a good few reasons not to do this again. Then the police pitched up and took them away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

NickT said:


> I had a few cosmetic mods applied to my Fiesta yesterday. Hope you guys like...
> View attachment 40497
> View attachment 40498
> View attachment 40499
> 
> Came home yesterday after being out for maybe 30 minutes. See three guys in my driveway. 1 in the Volvo, 2 carrying TV's. For what seemed like an eternity, we just sat looking at each other. Then they sprang into action. Dropped the two tv's and got into their car and attempted to drive out of my driveway. For some stupid reason, I decided "no you're not". 5000revs, drop clutch, fly forward, bang! They jumped out and ran away. Neighbourhood watch caught two of them and gave them a good few reasons not to do this again. Then the police pitched up and took them away.


I'm glad you are ok. 
Sadly I think we need to show these lazy low life's that we are not push overs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

Link. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=860619040719766&id=292358784212464

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

NickT said:


> I had a few cosmetic mods applied to my Fiesta yesterday. Hope you guys like...
> View attachment 40497
> View attachment 40498
> View attachment 40499
> 
> Came home yesterday after being out for maybe 30 minutes. See three guys in my driveway. 1 in the Volvo, 2 carrying TV's. For what seemed like an eternity, we just sat looking at each other. Then they sprang into action. Dropped the two tv's and got into their car and attempted to drive out of my driveway. For some stupid reason, I decided "no you're not". 5000revs, drop clutch, fly forward, bang! They jumped out and ran away. Neighbourhood watch caught two of them and gave them a good few reasons not to do this again. Then the police pitched up and took them away.


The car has earned some battle scars, fortunately you didn't, if they were armed it could have ended very differently. Well done on getting them caught though


----------



## NickT

BumbleBee said:


> The car has earned some battle scars, fortunately you didn't, if they were armed it could have ended very differently. Well done on getting them caught though



Oh believe me, in hindsight, I know I should have just reversed out and let them go. The possible consequences were not worth saving a few tvs. But at the time it made perfect sense. 

They had apparently hit 2 other houses yesterday motning before they got to me. Maybe the next house they went to would have got violent. So maybe I saved someone from that fate. Who knows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

NickT said:


> Oh believe me, in hindsight, I know I should have just reversed out and let them go. The possible consequences were not worth saving a few tvs. But at the time it made perfect sense.
> 
> They had apparently hit 2 other houses yesterday motning before they got to me. Maybe the next house they went to would have got violent. So maybe I saved someone from that fate. Who knows.


Dude, I would have done the same thing, if I get home and someone is where they're not supposed to be I'm not stopping. The action you took could very well have saved someone else a fair bit of drama. These bastards start out breaking into unoccupied places but will inevitably progress to more violent crimes and things are getting more desperate every day so they are taking bigger risks, again.... well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

dwayne19420 said:


> View attachment 39951
> View attachment 39953
> 
> My 2 toys my daily my black m sport Bmw and my bush toy mitsubishi pajero.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


land rover being towed like it was meant to be

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ford focus ST170
The ST that started it all. Normal aspirated. Ford duratech engine, 2.0, and slighly nippy. The reason this is my second one, is the handling. Love it to bits. I would at some point in the future like to get my hands on a n evo 6 or 7. If i'm lucky, with a ralley tech engine and sequential gearbox by raleytech as well. And then i'm also dreaming about a pontiac firebird. 1978 model 400.
If there was a market for testicles, i would drive both those cars now (while speaking one octave higher)
I'm a thorough bread petrol head, with the curse of a mediocre salary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

CraftyZA said:


> Ford focus ST170
> The ST that started it all. Normal aspirated. Ford duratech engine, 2.0, and slighly nippy. The reason this is my second one, is the handling. Love it to bits. I would at some point in the future like to get my hands on a n evo 6 or 7. If i'm lucky, with a ralley tech engine and sequential gearbox by raleytech as well. And then i'm also dreaming about a pontiac firebird. 1978 model 400.
> If there was a market for testicles, i would drive both those cars now (while speaking one octave higher)
> I'm a thorough bread petrol head, with the curse of a mediocre salary.




Im guessing one like this. 





Dunno if @CraftyZA forgot the pic, maybe thinking out loud or if its going to be another competion.


----------



## CraftyZA

You are just a bit quick for me. Had to try and get my old photobucket password.
Parked infront of my folk's garage.





Next to one of my best friends. This is the one I ended up buying next, so technically both vehicles are mine  





Another one of my favorite shots...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

@CraftyZA is that other one maybe Johan Pieterse's? I know he use to drive one and he's from Centurion. He also use to put up pics on other forums of twp ST170's....


----------



## Clouder

@NickT just glad that you're OK man! Jeez things could've so different! Hope you get your car fixed soon and WELL!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Small world @Clouder !!
Yeah, Johan is one of my RL friends. Bought the second one from him. That photoshoot was done on ford klapperkop. Insanly awesome day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709

My 2 babes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Clouder

@CraftyZA real small world! We use to be together on the cartoday.com forum. Found out one day after posting a story of a race I had in Newcastle one day (LOL) that my Mother In Law use to be his teacher at school and that the little girl that sometimes came with her to school and made faces to the learners in his class, is now my wife LOL. He's on my facebook too

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder

@element0709 SWEEET man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

Clouder said:


> @NickT just glad that you're OK man! Jeez things could've so different! Hope you get your car fixed soon and WELL!



Unfortunately, Outsurance got back to me yesterday and it's a write off. Sad.


----------



## Clouder

@NickT Dang man thats not good! But I know you'll get something even better! Be sure to show us what you got!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a sneaky feeling that tomorrow will be my last drive in my much loved Prado... just got an email from the Mercedes Dealer to say that my car just arrived. Now I'm not sure if they have to do anything to it or whether I can just go and fetch it... will know in the AM! Holding Thumbs!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that tomorrow will be my last drive in my much loved Prado... just got an email from the Mercedes Dealer to say that my car just arrived. Now I'm not sure if they have to do anything to it or whether I can just go and fetch it... will know in the AM! Holding Thumbs!



@Rob Fisher , they need to do that customisation in the centre console to perfectly hold Avril - so i think they will take another day or two 

So excited for you! Wishing you well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that tomorrow will be my last drive in my much loved Prado... just got an email from the Mercedes Dealer to say that my car just arrived. Now I'm not sure if they have to do anything to it or whether I can just go and fetch it... will know in the AM! Holding Thumbs!


Pre delivery inspection will be on the cards, check fluids, pull off protective plastic wrap, wash and vac etc.
You should get notified once its ready for collection.
If they're really jacked up like Suzuki, then you will be fetched and taken to back to the dealership where the car is patiently waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Black 2010 Mazda 3 Mk2 2.3T MPS.
Recently sold my old faithful 1989 Toyota Conquest 1600 RSI . Was sad times. Certain percentage went towards mods and juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Toyota Prado for 4 more days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

Rob Fisher said:


> Toyota Prado for 4 more days.


I believe CONGRATULATIONS are in order Oom Rob!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

My other love affair...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

CloudmanJHB said:


> My other love affair...



Oh, she's a beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Took delivery today 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats @Riaz. It's a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Nice CBR ride safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Here's my baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goodbye faithful Prado!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello new Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> My other love affair...



Striking photo @CloudmanJHB - lovely!!


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Took delivery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh boy @Riaz - thats a classic beauty - ride with style.
Wishing you all the best and lots of happy safe rides!


----------



## Silver

My gosh @Rob Fisher - those are such awesome collages!!!

Goodbye Zinger - so long
Hello to the new sexy Mercedes - looks great Rob 
Wishing you all the best with the new car!
I see Avril approves

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Riaz said:


> Took delivery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had the exact same one, colour and everything. Great bike, man now I miss mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hello new Baby!
> View attachment 41876


Congratulations!
I'm jelly

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Silver said:


> Striking photo @CloudmanJHB - lovely!!



Thanks @Silver Was walking away from the car and looked back to see if it was locking and saw that sunset, was a Kodak moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Thanks @Silver Was walking away from the car and looked back to see if it was locking and saw that sunset, was a Kodak moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Main thing is you had your camera on you and could take that winning shot!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BWS

Volvo C30 T5 Geartronic. 2008 model now with only 113000Km on the clock and out of maintenance so remapped from 169Kw to 185Kw and 320 Nm

2.5lt 5-pots have a nice, unique throaty roar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BWS

BWS said:


> Volvo C30 T5 Geartronic. 2008 model now with only 113000Km on the clock and out of maintenance so remapped from 169Kw to 185Kw and 320 Nm
> 
> 2.5lt 5-pots have a nice, unique throaty roar




Before the Rand went to the cr@pper, I was considering importing this little box of tricks

https://www.elevatecars.com/store/volvo-c30/elevate-volvo-c30-t5-k16-turbo-upgrade.html


----------



## blujeenz

BWS said:


> Volvo C30 T5 Geartronic. 2008 model now with only 113000Km on the clock and out of maintenance so remapped from 169Kw to 185Kw and 320 Nm
> 
> 2.5lt 5-pots have a nice, unique throaty roar



Wow, sounds the shit man, I drooled over the mid 90's T5 station wagon when they first dropped on our shores.
No mention of the scooter? BWS?


----------



## BWS

blujeenz said:


> I drooled over the mid 90's T5



That T5 motor is the reason Ford bought Volvo, just so they could shoe horn it into the Focus RS500. Bulletproof is how it's best decribed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

So now that the whole burglary debacle is over and done with, and my precious little Fezz ST was pronounced dead on arrival, these are now my modes of transport and fun.

The Citroen DS4 200. It's packed to the brim with options, very light on fuel(especially compared to the 2L Duratec), and the little 200HP 1.6 Turbo motor is surprisingly nippy.

Then there's the Yamaha MT-09. Soooooooooooooooooo much fun. The sound is amazing, thanks to it being a 3 Cylinder and the aftermarket full Arrow Exhausts system certainly helps.

It makes me grin from ear to ear every time I get on it, and if I'm honest, a little moist too 





View attachment 42012

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Richio

My joy for the past 3 years, will be replacing though in the new year.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vanity plates not available yet... but got a reasonable number plate for now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Awesome Unle Rob! How do you like her so far?

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Richio said:


> My joy for the past 3 years, will be replacing though in the new year.


Static?


----------



## Richio

@wiesbang yip static, though the picture makes it look a tad bit lower than it is. Noticed you have a vdub too. Polo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Awesome Unle Rob! How do you like her so far?@Rob Fisher



@zadiac the Merc is just something else... better than I had ever imagined... I watch a few YouTube videos each day to work out more and more facilities the car has... the salesman has been through the car twice with me and still there is so much to absorb... She is a dream drive and can't wait to take her on a trip to JHB. The one thing that floors me everytime are the clever lights... they turn before you turn and they dim the right hand side when oncoming traffic, they dim the centre when behind another vehicle and the side lighting is amazing! And I never touch the light switch or windscreen wipers,,, they all work by themselves when needed!

And over taking is another dream!

Oh and the car parks itself as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac the Merc is just something else... better than I had ever imagined... I watch a few YouTube videos each day to work out more and more facilities the car has... the salesman has been through the car twice with me and still there is so much to absorb... She is a dream drive and can't wait to take her on a trip to JHB. The one thing that floors me everytime are the clever lights... they turn before you turn and they dim the right hand side when oncoming traffic, they dim the centre when behind another vehicle and the side lighting is amazing! And I never touch the light switch or windscreen wipers,,, they all work by themselves when needed!
> 
> And over taking is another dream!
> 
> Oh and the car parks itself as well!


That parking thing freaks me out. My brother specifically parallel parks when I'm in the car I decided. Also if you feel sad the seatbelt will guve you a hug.

Glad you enjoying her. The low down power in that thing is something else plenty of grunt for towing and overtaking on inclines.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> That parking thing freaks me out. My brother specifically parallel parks when I'm in the car I decided. Also if you feel sad the seatbelt will guve you a hug.
> 
> Glad you enjoying her. The low down power in that thing is something else plenty of grunt for towing and overtaking on inclines.



Yip the parking thing scares the crap out of me! 

And I do love the gentle hug the seat belt gives me... the car seems alive.


----------



## wiesbang

Richio said:


> @wiesbang yip static, though the picture makes it look a tad bit lower than it is. Noticed you have a vdub too. Polo?


Jip Polo 9n3


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac the Merc is just something else... better than I had ever imagined... I watch a few YouTube videos each day to work out more and more facilities the car has... the salesman has been through the car twice with me and still there is so much to absorb... She is a dream drive and can't wait to take her on a trip to JHB. The one thing that floors me everytime are the clever lights... they turn before you turn and they dim the right hand side when oncoming traffic, they dim the centre when behind another vehicle and the side lighting is amazing! And I never touch the light switch or windscreen wipers,,, they all work by themselves when needed!
> 
> And over taking is another dream!
> 
> Oh and the car parks itself as well!



Glad you're happy with her Uncle Rob. Mine may not be as advanced as yours, but I fell in love with my Merc the first time I got behind the wheel. They are just amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio

wiesbang said:


> Jip Polo 9n3


Cool, post up a pic.


----------



## wiesbang

Richio said:


> Cool, post up a pic.


Because car is high
I will post photochop lows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio

wiesbang said:


> Because car is high
> I will post photochop lows


Looks really neat, colour of the rim complements the car nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Hey there guys I drive a Toyota 86 ,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

MikeVape said:


> Hey there guys I drive a Toyota 86 ,



Oh... bite me



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape

rogue zombie said:


> Oh... bite me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hehe lol. Well if anyone is looking for it manager let me know I was retrenched a year ago


----------



## rogue zombie

MikeVape said:


> Hehe lol. Well if anyone is looking for it manager let me know I was retrenched a year ago


Eish.... :/

It's an awesome car. I love them!

But not cheap... and I still drive with baby seats in the back, and a 'princesses on board' sticker in the back window. So I'm out  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

rogue zombie said:


> Eish.... :/
> 
> It's an awesome car. I love them!
> 
> But not cheap... and I still drive with baby seats in the back, and a 'princesses on board' sticker in the back window. So I'm out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah I know. 
I don't have kids so I am able to have toys I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

These are my 2. Might have to sell the golf for the next few mods lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

It`s complicated but ja:
JHB Drive



Durban drive



Both cars were in DBN for the holidays.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> My '67 bug
> 
> View attachment 39844


If you ever sell that beauty please let me know. I'm looking for a 1306 LS preferably an old lady driver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> If you ever sell that beauty please let me know. I'm looking for a 1306 LS preferably an old lady driver.


I'll put your name on the list

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm just gonna leave this here....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 43875


As a former jeep owner i can honestly say there are 2 things you can see from outer space. The great Wall of China and the oil leak from a landy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Plates have arrived... popping down to have them fitted shortly!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 8


----------



## Cobrali

My baby..since 2009 and still going strong!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SEAN P

So the OPC was sold on Monday and took delivery of my new cabby.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Cobrali said:


> My baby..since 2009 and still going strong!
> View attachment 44328


HONDA!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

Cough kia cough

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SofaKing

Maybe a bit off topic but I'm currently looking to buy in the used car segment for a family car. My budget is around R150k. So far I've come across Civic, Rio, Cerato, Corolla, Sonic, Cruze, Focus, Polo(not Vivo)...mostly between 50-100K mileage. All between 1.4 and 1.8 engines. Typically the Koreans give a lot in terms of features.

What's your take on buying used on any of those? In terms of drive quality, reliability, cost of ownership, insurance etc...

TIA

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

SofaKing said:


> Maybe a bit off topic but I'm currently looking to buy in the used car segment for a family car. My budget is around R150k. So far I've come across Civic, Rio, Cerato, Corolla, Sonic, Cruze, Focus, Polo(not Vivo)...mostly between 50-100K mileage. All between 1.4 and 1.8 engines. Typically the Koreans give a lot in terms of features.
> 
> What's your take on buying used on any of those? In terms of drive quality, reliability, cost of ownership, insurance etc...
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



the civic, corolla and focus take my vote

if your happy with the higher end mileage 100-120k you budget could also include an slightly older bmw 3 series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

If you can get a 2.0 turbo diesel auto Cruze, they are nice big bang for buck cars.

Auto box is a little old school, but the torque helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

I must say that I am very pleased with the Koreans. Hyundai in ZA's after sales is brilliant in the cape. Kia, not so much. My wife has the i20 crdi and that thing tows my quad trailer with 2x quads and a scrambler without breaking a sweat. The cerato on the other hand could do with a turbo or 2. I come from a vw entrenched history from the 3x cti's i owned to the seat ibiza cupra and golf and polo gti's. Of all I miss my ibiza the most. That thing is monstrous with a few changes. (read new fuel injectors, Complete exhaust re-engineering, bigger fuel pump etc, etc). But alas, one must grow up at some point. (Read kids pop out).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

rogue zombie said:


> If you can get a 2.0 turbo diesel auto Cruze, they are nice big bang for buck cars.
> 
> Auto box is a little old school, but the torque helps.



i love an auto for my daily drive.... i think the last manual i had (apart from the sunday toys) was at least 8 years ago #clutchmustfall

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

MorneW said:


> I must say that I am very pleased with the Koreans. Hyundai in ZA's after sales is brilliant in the cape. Kia, not so much. My wife has the i20 crdi and that thing tows my quad trailer with 2x quads and a scrambler without breaking a sweat. The cerato on the other hand could do with a turbo or 2. I come from a vw entrenched history from the 3x cti's i owned to the seat ibiza cupra and golf and polo gti's. Of all I miss my ibiza the most. That thing is monstrous with a few changes. (read new fuel injectors, Complete exhaust re-engineering, bigger fuel pump etc, etc). But alas, one must grow up at some point. (Read kids pop out).



ive always heard that ibiza is a beast but aftersales support is very expensive.


----------



## rogue zombie

shaunnadan said:


> i love an auto for my daily drive.... i think the last manual i had (apart from the sunday toys) was at least 8 years ago #clutchmustfall


And you have Merc hey. 

One of the nicest Auto boxes around too. I love them.


----------



## shaunnadan

rogue zombie said:


> And you have Merc hey.
> 
> One of the nicest Auto boxes around too. I love them.



my sis has the new 1 series. auto with 8 speed box.. all controlled by electronic relays!

before the merc was a peugeot, kia, vw golf (all auto boxes) but the merc is the smoothest

the manual boxes i have is the 4 speed bullet box for the cosworth motor and the 4 speed dog box for the "un-revealed project"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

I'm also impressed with VW house's dsg boxes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

SofaKing said:


> Maybe a bit off topic but I'm currently looking to buy in the used car segment for a family car. My budget is around R150k. So far I've come across Civic, Rio, Cerato, Corolla, Sonic, Cruze, Focus, Polo(not Vivo)...mostly between 50-100K mileage. All between 1.4 and 1.8 engines. Typically the Koreans give a lot in terms of features.
> 
> What's your take on buying used on any of those? In terms of drive quality, reliability, cost of ownership, insurance etc...
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



Suzuki Swift, better value than Toyota's IMO.


----------



## shaunnadan

blujeenz said:


> Suzuki Swift, better value than Toyota's IMO.



but so small. not a family car .


----------



## blujeenz

shaunnadan said:


> but so small. not a family car .


Depends on the family size and requirements I guess.
I had 2 kids when I corolla'd and Tazz'd back in the day so for me a 4dr hatch was a family car.


----------



## shaunnadan

blujeenz said:


> Depends on the family size and requirements I guess.
> I had 2 kids when I corolla'd and Tazz'd back in the day so for me a 4dr hatch was a family car.



true. i did a garden route road trip in a charade! back in the day

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SofaKing

shaunnadan said:


> the civic, corolla and focus take my vote
> 
> if your happy with the higher end mileage 100-120k you budget could also include an slightly older bmw 3 series.


Civic and Corolla are my goto brands, just the Hondas seem to be high on insurance for some reason(someone said it's because they have to import parts). Will shop around though, a friend is paying 800 on his 1.8 Civic. Not keen on the big German cars. Heard too many bad stories when it comes to maintenance costs. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

rogue zombie said:


> If you can get a 2.0 turbo diesel auto Cruze, they are nice big bang for buck cars.
> 
> Auto box is a little old school, but the torque helps.


I see these go for nothing, the dealer said they use Astra engines so can't be too bad. Bit of gas guzzlers in town but do well on the highway. How's the service/parts costs seeing that they're relatively new?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

blujeenz said:


> Suzuki Swift, better value than Toyota's IMO.


Yes, seen those are also on the cheap. Will maybe check out the sedan for extra boot space, for family of 3. The Tazz has done well for us and was actually quite spacious boot compared to today's hatch backs. Was surprised at the size of the fuel tank which was 55lt, today you'll only find that in the family sedans.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

I pay 2k on my civic 1.8lxi..:'(

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Cobrali said:


> I pay 2k on my civic 1.8lxi..:'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



whaaaatttt !!!! 

is your insurance providing an armed car to follow you around ?


----------



## Cobrali

shaunnadan said:


> whaaaatttt !!!!
> 
> is your insurance providing an armed car to follow you around ?


Well apparently its cause i dont have an insurance record and i had one accident when my car was under my mothers name. Outsurance hey..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Cobrali said:


> I pay 2k on my civic 1.8lxi..:'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yep, I was quoted 1600 for the Ballade even though I've been driving for a while. I've had 1 attempted theft on my Tazz and a bumper bash. Also Outsurance. They payouts have been without hassles but they're pricey.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Holy crap. I pay 2500 for 4 cars, 3xtrailers household contents, building insurance, mobiles including 2xcells, 2xtabs, 1x laptop, my wifes k$%$ expensive rings and building insurance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13

Cobrali said:


> Well apparently its cause i dont have an insurance record and i had one accident when my car was under my mothers name. Outsurance hey..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


In 2006 they quoted me R2500 pm to insure an opel corsa lite. Significantly higher than my repayment. I ran for the hills!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

n00b13 said:


> In 2006 they quoted me R2500 pm to insure an opel corsa lite. Significantly higher than my repayment. I ran for the hills!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 2009 i got 2500.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

im starting to think the R400pm im paying isnt too bad anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13

shaunnadan said:


> im starting to think the R400pm im paying isnt too bad anymore


What???? R400? But how? I must speak with your broker. Take me to your leader


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

shaunnadan said:


> im starting to think the R400pm im paying isnt too bad anymore


I always wonder how people are able to get such low premiums. Location? History? Age? How?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

n00b13 said:


> What???? R400? But how? I must speak with your broker. Take me to your leader
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



car is paid off, i have a perfect clean record. 

insured with hollard for the past 10 years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

n00b13 said:


> What???? R400? But how? I must speak with your broker. Take me to your leader
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably wont qualify @n00b13
Its a special "James Bond" deal, you'd need a tuxedo and have to walk around telling folk you like your juice shaken not stirred.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n00b13

Same here. Although record not squeaky clean, prob <20k claims in 10 years, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13

blujeenz said:


> You probably wont qualify @n00b13
> Its a special "James Bond" deal, you'd need a tuxedo and have to walk around telling folk you like your juice shaken not stirred.


Hahaha. Worst of all, I have never met Shaun, and you're making sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cobrali

SofaKing said:


> I always wonder how people are able to get such low premiums. Location? History? Age? How?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


A civic 1.8lxi is classified as a sports car.. plus age, driving years, location of vehicle parked, also drivers history..my mom gets my car on 500pm.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

SofaKing said:


> I see these go for nothing, the dealer said they use Astra engines so can't be too bad. Bit of gas guzzlers in town but do well on the highway. How's the service/parts costs seeing that they're relatively new?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



I don't actually know running costs. My father in law has had one since demo, with a maintenance plan. Hasn't spent much on it I believe outside the service plan.

But I also drive an American car, and I know with their big groups, they share parts widely. And therefore everything is reasonable. I'm always impressed with my Caliber, replacing this or that, always well priced.

I would assume the Chev group would be the same.

Seriously though, his is full house, other than a plastic'y interior, which is expected in that price bracket, I was seriously impressed. The only reason it's resell value is not great, is because the ZA market is so brand loyal, so "different" cars loose big. But if you pick it up after that major chunk of loss is done, you get a bargain.

I would imagine it's not great in town on diesel, because of the older generation auto box. But I don't think it would be all that bad considering the price and range of diesel.


----------



## shaunnadan

blujeenz said:


> You probably wont qualify @n00b13
> Its a special "James Bond" deal, you'd need a tuxedo and have to walk around telling folk you like your juice shaken not stirred.



hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Shew now I'm thinking if I'm under insured lol

I pay a total of R1200 for: 

Full comprehensive cover on a Honda frv
Full comprehensive on the Cbr
Household contents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> New Plates have arrived... popping down to have them fitted shortly!
> View attachment 44311



That is epic @Rob Fisher !!
So cool!
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

I just want to find out and sorry for derailing but I might get an opportunity in the very near future to buy a 2011/2012 C180 at a steal. 
But as always there is the risk of maintenance. Is there something I should look out for, or is it a bad idea to buy a used Merc?


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> I just want to find out and sorry for derailing but I might get an opportunity in the very near future to buy a 2011/2012 C180 at a steal.
> But as always there is the risk of maintenance. Is there something I should look out for, or is it a bad idea to buy a used Merc?




Buy the merc ! Suffer later in luxury . Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> Buy the merc ! Suffer later in luxury . Hahahaha


hahahaha thanks that gives so much clarity


----------



## n00b13

Marius Combrink said:


> I just want to find out and sorry for derailing but I might get an opportunity in the very near future to buy a 2011/2012 C180 at a steal.
> But as always there is the risk of maintenance. Is there something I should look out for, or is it a bad idea to buy a used Merc?


Nice cars if it's your type but pricey to maintain and fix should something go wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> I just want to find out and sorry for derailing but I might get an opportunity in the very near future to buy a 2011/2012 C180 at a steal.
> But as always there is the risk of maintenance. Is there something I should look out for, or is it a bad idea to buy a used Merc?



I'm guessing it's out of plan?

Maintaining a merc via the dealership is costly and small things can be a nightmare ! 

I have a problem that after the last east rand storm, my dim headlights stopped working. So I go and take it into merc and I find out the part I need is 8k! Excluding labor 

That said, it's the only problem I have had on the car since I got it!


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> I'm guessing it's out of plan?
> 
> Maintaining a merc via the dealership is costly and small things can be a nightmare !
> 
> I have a problem that after the last east rand storm, my dim headlights stopped working. So I go and take it into merc and I find out the part I need is 8k! Excluding labor
> 
> That said, it's the only problem I have had on the car since I got it!


Yeah it will most likely be out of maintenance. Service I'm not to worried about (Father in law is a foreman at merc) It's just the parts that I am worried about. But in general these cars are pretty reliable or is that not the case anymore?


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> Yeah it will most likely be out of maintenance. Service I'm not to worried about (Father in law is a foreman at merc) It's just the parts that I am worried about. But in general these cars are pretty reliable or is that not the case anymore?



Very reliable in my eyes. 

Myself, gf and her dad all have the w204 c class


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> Very reliable in my eyes.
> 
> Myself, gf and her dad all have the w204 c class


cool cause ja its the w204 I am looking at. Saw a nice CLC as well


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya this is true re: Mercs and Beemers.

But, my folks bought a baby Hyundai out the box cash for their old age.

They needed to jump it once because the shitty little battery couldn't be off while a light was on for 5 minutes with the engine off. Jumping the car resulted in a popped radio fuse.

I phoned Hyundai - R200 and something Rand to fit a R20 fuse

My car, which was 3 or 4 times the price new as a baby Hyundai, break light goes. I pull it out, and it's this weird "slide in" light bracket thing. So I thought I would pay threw my ass.... R60.

So, I say its all random and you need to do your homework

Also the 'wear and tear' parts on a Merc will last longer, which is something to take into account.


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> cool cause ja its the w204 I am looking at. Saw a nice CLC as well



It's a lovely car but I feel it's too small, lol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan

rogue zombie said:


> Ya this is true re: Mercs and Beemers.
> 
> But, my folks bought a baby Hyundai out the box cash for their old age.
> 
> They needed to jump it once because the shitty little battery couldn't be off while a light was on for 5 minutes with the engine off. Jumping the car cause a popped radio fuse.
> 
> I phoned Hyundai - R200 and something Rand to fit a R20 fuse
> 
> My car, which was 3 or 4 times the price new as a baby Hyundai, break light goes. I pull it out, and it's this weird "slide in" light bracket thing. So I thought I would pay threw my ass.... R60.
> 
> So, I say it all random.
> 
> Also the 'wear and tear' parts on a Merc will last longer, which is something to take into account.



I had to replace one of the headlight bulbs for the gf's car. 

so I pop into merc and 1 bulb costs R250ex vat ! 

But when you are driving at night and you get to witness intelligent lighting in action you realize it's all worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

shaunnadan said:


> I had to replace one of the headlight bulbs for the gf's car.
> 
> so I pop into merc and 1 bulb costs R250ex vat !
> 
> But when you are driving at night and you get to witness intelligent lighting in action you realize it's all worth it


But that bulb will last, no doubt.


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> I'm guessing it's out of plan?
> 
> Maintaining a merc via the dealership is costly and small things can be a nightmare !
> 
> I have a problem that after the last east rand storm, my dim headlights stopped working. So I go and take it into merc and I find out the part I need is 8k! Excluding labor
> 
> That said, it's the only problem I have had on the car since I got it!


So you're saying that your car got wet and it cost you R8k?  

Stuff like this really makes me appreciate my old "truck" even more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> So you're saying that your car got wet and it cost you R8k?
> 
> Stuff like this really makes me appreciate my old "truck" even more



so basic wiring circuit:

battery - fuse - relay - switch and then bulb. 

bulb stops working and i need to change the entire fuse box because its electronic!


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> so basic wiring circuit:
> 
> battery - fuse - relay - switch and then bulb.
> 
> bulb stops working and i need to change the entire fuse box because its electronic!


Dude, that's hectic, but I suppose that sort of thing comes with the territory.


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, that's hectic, but I suppose that sort of thing comes with the territory.



and to think at one stage the lotus had only 1 wire to the coil. would hit the starter with a lead from the battery and then drive off. (it has since been given a full wiring upgrade)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Marius Combrink said:


> I just want to find out and sorry for derailing but I might get an opportunity in the very near future to buy a 2011/2012 C180 at a steal.
> But as always there is the risk of maintenance. Is there something I should look out for, or is it a bad idea to buy a used Merc?



Second hand mercs are not expensive to maintain. I have a 2007 220 CDi. Services with a 3rd party certified garage is not that expensive. Only the tyres are quite expensive and I don't compromise on tyre quality. It's too dangerous.
Due to the age of the car you want to buy it's a waste of money to service at mercedes benz as it will cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## ettiennedj

Hi Guys. So I was asked about my Avatar on the intro thread. My toy is 1967 Beetle. Series 5 Rotary Turbo with Scat Drag box. Too many mods to mention. Normal road driving on 95 pump gas makes 198 kw on the rear wheels at 0.6 Bar and on racing fuel at 1.2 bar makes 284 kw. Quickest quarter mile 12.18 sec. Normal road driving does 0-100 in 4.2 sec. 

Stopped doing the 1/4 mile drags cos if you thought vaping was a bottomless pit try replacing a clutch etc every 2 - 3 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys. So I was asked about my Avatar on the intro thread. My toy is 1967 Beetle. Series 5 Rotary Turbo with Scat Drag box. Too many mods to mention. Normal road driving on 95 pump gas makes 198 kw on the rear wheels at 0.6 Bar and on racing fuel at 1.2 bar makes 284 kw. Quickest quarter mile 12.18 sec. Normal road driving does 0-100 in 4.2 sec.
> 
> Stopped doing the 1/4 mile drags cos if you thought vaping was a bottomless pit try replacing a clutch etc every 2 - 3 months.


She's a beauty man, but I think 1967 is a typo, this looks more like a 1976? Either way it looks like a beasty


----------



## ettiennedj

BumbleBee said:


> She's a beauty man, but I think 1967 is a typo, this looks more like a 1976? Either way it looks like a beasty



Thanks. Definitely '67. '76 have the large tail light clusters


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape On ZN is operational!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

That number plate is just awesome @Rob Fisher !!!

As for the car.... 
well... 
um.... 

it's very nice 

*VAPE ON*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> That number plate is just awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
> 
> As for the car....
> well...
> um....
> 
> it's very nice
> 
> *VAPE ON*


Lol, yeah the car is not too shabby, but those plates are Mt Everest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape On ZN is operational!
> View attachment 44912
> View attachment 44913


So, how much are you missing that old Prado?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> So, how much are you missing that old Prado?



Not a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Car cleaned... now for a shower and off to drive a bride to her wedding! Squonkers ready to go with!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

This is my daily ride, she's 13 years old this year and still going strong. She may be a little sluggish and not particularly light on fuel but in all the time I've owned her she has only cost me a few filters, some brake pads, a few litres of oil and 2 sets of tyres. I'm still using the same clutch that it came with, even the exhaust is stock standard and hasn't seen a welder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

lol Uncle Rob, the steering wheel with the speedo and rev counter looks like a teddy bear face to me......lol
Do I have a reason to be concerned?  (about my mental state of course)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... I was looking at @Rob Fisher pics with mods and car, and remembered the look on my wife's face when she first saw me lining up my Reo in "nature".

She looked at me as if I just landed from space and asked if I "was getting it lined up for a nice photo..." 

So now I showed her Rob's pics - it's not just me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mAlice

This is mine! 

At the age of 20 I decided to fork out some money for a proper ride! I dont regret spending half my salary on a car... it sort of symbolizes all of my achievements from a occupational perspective. I am very proud of what I have done, and this was my present from myself.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaunnadan

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... I was looking at @Rob Fisher pics with mods and car, and remembered the look on my wife's face when she first saw me lining up my Reo in "nature".
> 
> She looked at me as if I just landed from space and asked if I "was getting it lined up for a nice photo..."
> 
> So now I showed her Rob's pics - it's not just me



i had the exact same thing !!!

but you know things are cool when @PrenessaM asks "when are we taking reo on another holiday"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PrenessaM

shaunnadan said:


> i had the exact same thing !!!
> 
> but you know things are cool when @PrenessaM asks "when are we taking reo on another holiday"




@shaunnadan turned my romantic CT holiday into a REO roadtrip. Reo went to the beach, Reo at the wine tasting, REo - CArnival! , reo at V&A , reo table mountain.

at first i was annoyed. then i took Reo to the food market and had a drink. we sorted things out. I do love Reo so much now. one day when i am big, @shaunnadan will buy me my own Reo which i can take to Thailand and Shaun can take our picture. ( Put it on the tray ) hint, hint, nudge nudge, wink wink. #ambeingtoosubtle #reorocks #keepyourmoforoloreorocks.

I think this is gone off topic so hmmmm i Drive a merc on the week days, a lotus on the weekends and ride @shaunnadan for fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

PrenessaM said:


> @shaunnadan turned my romantic CT holiday into a REO roadtrip. Reo went to the beach, Reo at the wine tasting, REo - CArnival! , reo at V&A , reo table mountain.
> 
> at first i was annoyed. then i took Reo to the food market and had a drink. we sorted things out. I do love Reo so much now. one day when i am big, @shaunnadan will buy me my own Reo which i can take to Thailand and Shaun can take our picture. ( Put it on the tray ) hint, hint, nudge nudge, wink wink. #ambeingtoosubtle #reorocks #keepyourmoforoloreorocks.
> 
> I think this is gone off topic so hmmmm i Drive a merc on the week days, a lotus on the weekends and ride @shaunnadan for fun.


Hahahahaha! Post of the day I think! And well done @shaunnadan !


----------



## LFC

Hey guys, driving a BMW 135i Coupe MSport DCT

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## mAlice

PrenessaM said:


> ...... a lotus on the weekends and ride @shaunnadan for fun.



@shaunnadan You lucky man you...


----------



## Robert Howes

My portable arm chair

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice

Rob Fisher said:


> Car cleaned... now for a shower and off to drive a bride to her wedding! Squonkers ready to go with!
> View attachment 45082
> View attachment 45083
> View attachment 45084
> View attachment 45085



Uncle @Rob Fisher, I cringe every time you put anything on that beautiful bonnet... Anyone else get anal about people putting crap on your car that isn't supposed to be there???

(I might be a tad overly attached to my car though)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

PrenessaM said:


> @shaunnadan turned my romantic CT holiday into a REO roadtrip. Reo went to the beach, Reo at the wine tasting, REo - CArnival! , reo at V&A , reo table mountain.
> 
> at first i was annoyed. then i took Reo to the food market and had a drink. we sorted things out. I do love Reo so much now. one day when i am big, @shaunnadan will buy me my own Reo which i can take to Thailand and Shaun can take our picture. ( Put it on the tray ) hint, hint, nudge nudge, wink wink. #ambeingtoosubtle #reorocks #keepyourmoforoloreorocks.
> 
> I think this is gone off topic so hmmmm i Drive a merc on the week days, a lotus on the weekends and ride @shaunnadan for fun.


Epic, you made my day.


----------



## rogue zombie

LFC said:


> Hey guys, driving a BMW 135i Coupe MSport DCT



I've (test) driven a friend's one before.... Beast of a car!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

mAlice said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher, I cringe every time you put anything on that beautiful bonnet... Anyone else get anal about people putting crap on your car that isn't supposed to be there???
> 
> (I might be a tad overly attached to my car though)



I'm very gentle. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC

rogue zombie said:


> I've (test) driven a friend's one before.... Beast of a car!



Yeah they awesome, have it almost 3 years now and still loving it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

im in a 2009 335i old as hell, but i love her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

My buddy just took delivery of this baby, this morning........

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LFC

Wow that's awesome, not a fan but respect to the new CTR!


----------



## BumbleBee

Clouder said:


> My buddy just took delivery of this baby, this morning........
> View attachment 47869


Yoh! Looks like something I would have driven the kak out of when I was a year or two younger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

That Civic Type R pushes 228Kw and 400Nm........ mmmmm


----------



## Gazzacpt

Clouder said:


> That Civic Type R pushes 228Kw and 400Nm........ mmmmm


Thats because they finally saw the light and turbo'd the thing. For me vtec was always all of the turbo lag and only 1k rpm range of power. At least now it will accelerate properly.

/me runs and hides from the honda fanboi's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats because they finally saw the light and turbo'd the thing. For me vtec was always all of the turbo lag and only 1k rpm range of power. At least now it will accelerate properly.
> 
> /me runs and hides from the honda fanboi's


Sorry gazza u be driving the wrong Hondas had power from 5000-8500rpm 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

My baby

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Current rides...

A '99 F150 XLT SB FS that I just finally turned over 50K miles on. I bought it from the first owner in early March '03 with only 30K on it after my '91 XLT SB SS and I were totaled in a head on collision with a clown that ran a stop sign. It's my so called daily driver, but for the last decade plus I have not driven daily, seldom even weekly. 





'73 Elvis Stingray I bought from a collector in July 2005 and had shipped back to it's beginnings (it was made into a show car right here in Vegas when it was brand new). I never drove it much, don't drive it at all anymore. It's only a 100 mile highway ride with a full tank of gas, so on the road you don't drive past very many gas stations without stopping. It was actually bought to go do our historic Route 66 from end to end (Santa Monica to Chicago). I wanted to relive the experience and then spend about a year on the road in it touring the US, Canada and Mexico. It didn't happen due to health issues that came up. So it's last glory was being selected as Miss August in the 2006 International CV3R Calendar (that used this picture of it taken near M.t Wilson/Red Rock Canyon near here). It's the newest of the Corvettes I've owned.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


>



Oh WOW @Spydro... next time I'm in Vegas I NEED to cruise past Planet HollyWood in it and see if we can snag Britney!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale

I've got an old Audi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Spydro... next time I'm in Vegas I NEED to cruise past Planet HollyWood in it and see if we can snag Britney!



You probably didn't pick up on it when in town last year with your lady along, but! A couple of old silvered eagles like us could drag The Strip in a rusty old AMC Gremlin and meet all the non professional ladies wanted. Some of the best ladies here prefer to date/run with/live with old gents. We're from the era's that know how to treat real ladies... most of the young studs here don't. This car is a babe magnet, but most are way too young, some of them to even be my grand daughters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

A 24 yr old golf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> You probably didn't pick up on it when in town last year with your lady along, but! A couple of old silvered eagles like us could drag The Strip in a rusty old AMC Gremlin and meet all the non professional ladies wanted. Some of the best ladies here prefer to date/run with/live with old gents. We're from the era's that know to treat real ladies... most of the young studs here don't. This car is a babe magnet, but most are way too young, some of them to even be my grand daughters.



Hehehe...Ain't this the truth!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Spydro... next time I'm in Vegas I NEED to cruise past Planet HollyWood in it and see if we can snag Britney!



@Rob Fisher will have to have "Avril" in hand for the photo of that epic drive past Planet HollyWood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Xhale said:


> I've got an old Audi


Those mags! much want!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

wiesbang said:


> Those mags! much want!


Yeah, perfect on that car. And most VW/ Audi's actually.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale

wiesbang said:


> Those mags! much want!


thanks! They're OZ Superturismo in 18" to clear the R8 8pots with soup-plate discs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Xhale said:


> thanks! They're OZ Superturismo in 18" to clear the R8 8pots with soup-plate discs


So the quesrion is whats under the hood. You don't put that much stopping power on a car without the go to match.....
The fact that its 8 piston calipers and not the usual 4 pot upgrade units makes me inquisitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale

Gazzacpt said:


> So the quesrion is whats under the hood. You don't put that much stopping power on a car without the go to match.....
> The fact that its 8 piston calipers and not the usual 4 pot upgrade units makes me inquisitive.


its the usual 2.7L twin-turbo v6. Just with changed turbos, changed intercoolers, changed fuel pump, changed injectors, changed MAF, gutted downpipes, Miltek exhaust......changed a bunch of stuff to bring it up RS4 spec++ (affectionately known as Stage3). Its my forever-car (AKA MONEY-PIT), the third S4 Ive had. Front brakes are shared between B7 RS4/Gallardo/VW Phaeton W12 and some other platforms with floating dics, rear brakes came off an S6.

power...dunno. Should be 450hp or thereabouts. Many cars have this spec and they put this out, give or take 20hp.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mildly.inked

This is mine, daily/weekly/monthly/etc. 











I do also have a car, nothing fancy though, just a good ol' Corolla which is used solely when I need to perform my parental duties (because I can't fit two kids on the bike lol).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape On - ZN happy with the greenery around her after some welcome rain!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

My 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 51859


Looks like you are driving some hard psychedelics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mildly.inked said:


> This is mine, daily/weekly/monthly/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do also have a car, nothing fancy though, just a good ol' Corolla which is used solely when I need to perform my parental duties (because I can't fit two kids on the bike lol).


I take the bike anyway and leave the kids. So who's the Daddy now? Loool an old joke stolen from Jeremy Clarkson hehehe...


----------



## brotiform

98 VR6 Exec

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

This is my EVERYDAY vehicle (drive the Honda only now and then)

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

These are my 2 Babies....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Prefer my cars old...
My women young...
And my mods brand new! 

85 318i-ndestructible

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

boxerulez said:


> Prefer my cars old...
> My women young...
> And my mods brand new!
> 
> 85 318i-ndestructible
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Old cars are awesome


----------



## B_rad

Parked abit too close to the curb

2000 Toyota Corolla 160iGL with coilovers and some undercover unicorns...

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

My pride and joy, 2010 BMW E90 Dynamic Edition

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> Prefer my cars old...
> My women young...
> And my mods brand new!
> 
> 85 318i-ndestructible
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



You lucky you not in JHB, or it would be knicked.
I had a 325i box and I bought it at an auction, stolen and recovered. Then stolen again and recovered when I owned it. But it was wrecked afterwards.

Box's are huge targets up here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neval630

Some nice rides gents 

Here is my weekend ride 
Alpha GTR 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ian_F

Neval630 said:


> Some nice rides gents
> 
> Here is my weekend ride
> Alpha GTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Sov 

Awesome ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_F

Current ride:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

boxerulez said:


> Prefer my cars old...
> My women young...
> And my mods brand new!
> 
> 85 318i-ndestructible
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Old School, wind farm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Caramia said:


> View attachment 78235
> 
> View attachment 78236
> 
> View attachment 78237
> View attachment 78238


That second pic ... Wow
They are most graceful creatures.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

rogue zombie said:


> That second pic ... Wow
> They are most graceful creatures.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Thank you @rogue zombie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

But more serious, and in line with the thread, Franky:


Die Besem:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

My ol skidonk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

Cleaned and shiny

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mtoefy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Genosmate

Toy for summer

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That is just superb @Genosmate !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Clouder said:


> Been wondering about this.... I've always been part of "Car Related Forums" and I must say, its rather strange participating on a forum and not talking cars all day.
> 
> So... What do you okes drive?
> 
> Here's mine...
> View attachment 39739



Awesome topic 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Derkster_122

Robin Cilliers said:


> View attachment 39961
> View attachment 39962
> 
> Cars here in SA just a very cramped ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



13b?


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

My pride and joy, 2008 E90 325i MSport rocking some tiffany blue Works VS TX 3 piece splits and a full Rockford Fosgate custom sound install



Here's my other toy, not exactly mine but I use it at least 3 times a week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Cespian

Moey_Ismail said:


> My pride and joy, 2008 E90 325i MSport rocking some tiffany blue Works VS TX 3 piece splits and a full Rockford Fosgate custom sound install
> View attachment 80017
> View attachment 80016
> View attachment 80015
> Here's my other toy, not exactly mine but I use it at least 3 times a week
> View attachment 80018
> View attachment 80019




Man, that has to be most epic way to pick up chicks. I can imagine a dialogue:

Him: Hey, howsit going?
Her: Go away, I have a boyfriend!
Him: I have a plane...
Her: Ex... I meant ex-boyfriend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> Man, that has to be most epic way to pick up chicks. I can imagine a dialogue:
> 
> Him: Hey, howsit going?
> Her: Go away, I have a boyfriend!
> Him: I have a plane...
> Her: Ex... I meant ex-boyfriend!


Lmao

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz

Nothing fancy but very comfy..




i AM HOWEVER A HUGE Fiat UNO Turbo enthusiast . even if i were a Billionaire my 1st choice would be this Italian pocket rocket.
Nothing can replace the scary Thrill & Adrenalin as a b0000st junki!

Previous toys that are both now sold.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GerritVisagie

Got my new baby just after Christmas. 







Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Daily










Weekend toy 











At 0.6 bar the beetle pushes out on the wheels what the ST does on the flywheel and at 1.2 bar its 106kw more than the ST at less than half the weight. Always nice to kill a M3 at 0-100  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit

My garage queen of a Chev Lumina, washed her ready for a breakfast run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Derkster_122

I really dig that, by the looks of it a few of the vendors have an awesome taste in cars and as such I'm assuming they are petrol heads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moolz

I have G6 K04 GTI. Recently did a road trip to East London and did a few laps on their local - accessible to the public - track. 






ODI VW Challenge: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

My two rides

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Moolz said:


> I have G6 K04 GTI. Recently did a road trip to East London and did a few laps on their local - accessible to the public - track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ODI VW Challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What wheels are those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Moolz said:


> I have G6 K04 GTI. Recently did a road trip to East London and did a few laps on their local - accessible to the public - track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ODI VW Challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like a back and forth then because the public road section is not a loop and its a public road so more like a scenic drive I hope. LoL



Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Moolz

Derkster_122 said:


> What wheels are those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oem Audi S5/S6/S8 wheels. They are a 19" version of the Audi S3 8P wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moolz

boxerulez said:


> More like a back and forth then because the public road section is not a loop and its a public road so more like a scenic drive I hope. LoL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



lol - something like that. But fantastic for Jhb visitors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

My Daily Commuter for the week while my Boet is still on leave.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit

and here is my regular daily commute when i do not have the blade on loan.



And a weekend toy i had 6 years ago.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis

'79 Suzuki GS425

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## brentdb

Hi guys, my daily commute and joy ride - 2001 Suzuki gsx750 cafe racer 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver

brentdb said:


> Hi guys, my daily commute and joy ride - 2001 Suzuki gsx750 cafe racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @brentdb 
Nice bike!
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-410#post-488562


----------



## Maxxis

brentdb said:


> Hi guys, my daily commute and joy ride - 2001 Suzuki gsx750 cafe racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Absolute beauty. Hope to have my GS done in the next few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vape on looking good @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161262
> View attachment 161263



Huh? Uncle @Rob Fisher, where's the Merc?


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Huh? Uncle @Rob Fisher, where's the Merc?



Rob changed it for the Touareg a while ago @zadiac !
Maybe you missed it


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Huh? Uncle @Rob Fisher, where's the Merc?


Much more modern German engineering


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Rob changed it for the Touareg a while ago @zadiac !
> Maybe you missed it



I definitely did!


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Huh? Uncle @Rob Fisher, where's the Merc?



Yip the boys are right @zadiac! I had no intention of changing vehicles and I went to buy my wife a new car... I wanted to get her the VW Tiguan but when she test drove it she said it was too big... then she tried the Golf and she was sold so we bought it... then the salesman said I should test drive the Toureg... the technology and power of the Toureg was more than I could resist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My name is Dela Rey, and I can like to be driving my Gwahm.... 2.4 GWM Steed 5 single cab. She ain't pretty, but she works...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Mini GP2. Number 1474 of 2000 worldwide.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Traded my Merc today for this big boy. I'm satisfied. Very satisfied.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> Traded my Merc today for this big boy. I'm satisfied. Very satisfied.


Congrats! Wishing you many happy and safe travels.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Traded my Merc today for this big boy. I'm satisfied. Very satisfied.



That’s great @zadiac !
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

zadiac said:


> Traded my Merc today for this big boy. I'm satisfied. Very satisfied.


Congrats!
The 3L V6 will always be a dream,for now my 3.2 Ranger will have to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Jp1905 said:


> Congrats!
> The 3L V6 will always be a dream,for now my 3.2 Ranger will have to do.



True. Unfortunately, the V6 still eludes me financially, but......one day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Traded in the Focus ST. Love it, amazing drive with 4 wheel steering.

















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

For all the car owners ...new upcomming rules .

The biggest changes proposed by the new legislation include:


A zero-tolerance policy on alcohol consumption by drivers;
Increased penalties for those who fail to comply with traffic rules;
Stricter regulations for the driving-school industry and the standards under which learner drivers must be taught.
Transport minister Fikile Mbalula confirmed in January that his department was moving ahead with a 0% legal blood-alcohol limit, meaning that drivers will not be allowed to drink alcohol and drive at all. [My broadband]

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

The alcohol ban is loooon overdue!!!

As for what I drive - Toyota Corolla, about 15 years old, but only about 150,000 on the clock. Inherited from mother who didn't drive much. Car was in perfect condition when I got it. It now has a few scratches from miscalculations (mainly because I find it difficult to see over the steering wheel) but it's mechanically sound. She's only ever been serviced by Toyota and I get her serviced once a year.

Toyota in Malmesbury is amazing. (Malmesbury is the nearest Toyota dealership to where I live, in Yzerfontein. It's 60km away).
They fetch my car from my house, service and clean it, then return it. Meanwhile, they leave a courtesy car for me to use. I'm vastly relieved that they have this service, otherwise I would have to leave here far too early in the morning to be there at 7.30 when they open.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I drive my kids insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Marius Combrink




----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> I'm vastly relieved that they have this service, otherwise I would have to leave here far too early in the morning to be there at 7.30 when they open.



Does that mean that they arrive at 6:30 so that they can get your car back to Malmesbury by 7:30?


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 246289
> View attachment 246290
> View attachment 246291



Good to see you insisted on the vape vent on top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

